# How long after a respray before waxing?



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Am I ok to add a layer of wax to the newly sprayed panels straight away, or do I need to wait?

Tom


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If its just wax you wat to apply youll be fine mate

Robbie


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

the fresh paint needs time to cure mate, this time depends on which brand of paint is used and how much is applied etc. to give a rough idea the clear coat we use should be left 2 weeks before waxing. if you dont allow this time you may cause problems due to the wax providing a layer over the paint and trapping any solvents trying to evaporate, hope this helps.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup I would also go on the side of caution and leave it a couple of weeks first. No protection for a couple of weeks isnt going to hurt.


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for advice. Despite bodyshop suggesting would be fine to wax immediately, have opted to wait two weeks. As you say, no harm in leaving without wax for that period of time..

Tom


----------

